# Loki and his training



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

I am so happy with Loki,

He is pure energy, a motor that doesn't stop, and always eager to please.

So I have been working with teething, chewing, biting, digging, you name it, Loki loves it. I sometimes wonder if the digging is do to his teething, but either way, I stop it.

So yesterday I started adding new challenges and training to his day. I wanted the first week to be about getting acclimated to our home, housbreaking, and feeling comfortable with his new pack, and now I want to install some good habits to Loki.

I have started to train him off lead to walk next to me, do a "sitz", walk with me, "platz", "sitz", walk with me, "Sitz", etc (we just walk and do this), change it up, he is so focused on me, and this training (LOL, forgot what you call this), but he is so good, and for 9 weeks, I am so proud. His sit is lighting fast









I have noticed that whatever his focus is on, he gives it 110% (LOL, wether its chewing, or training). 

After finding a puppy class, I will enter into all the basic training classes, and move on up. I know I have alot of work ahead of me, for he is a handful, and I love him.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Sounds great, Jack. Give the living Gund bear a kiss for me (watch your nose, Otto left a mark on mine that didn't heal for a month)


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

He sounds like the energizer bunny


----------

